# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  5o Atlas Challenge 2018 by Bodybuilding.gr (18 Μαρτίου, Νew York Power Gym)

## Muscleboss

*5o Atlas Challenge by Bodybuilding.gr*

*Get Ready!!!*




Επιστρέφουμε! Ο διαγωνισμός δύναμης και powerlifting *Atlas Challenge by Bodybuilding.gr* θα πραγματοποιηθεί ξανά φέτος με ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής την 1*8 Mαρτίου 2018 (Κυριακή) στο γυμναστήριο* *Νew York Power Gym*, Φαραντάτων 4, Αμπελόκηποι. 


Ώρα εγγραφής των αθλητών 9:30πμ*
Ώρα έναρξης: 11:00πμ

(*όσοι αθλητές λάβουν μέρος μόνο στην κατηγορία μέγιστης επανάληψης Max Rep (Open), μπορούν να προσέλθουν για εγγραφή  το διάστημα 16:00 - 17:00)


*Έχουμε μια αλλαγή στις κινήσεις των κατηγοριών επαναλήψεων (Power-Reps) όπου τη θέση των άρσεων θανάτου θα πάρουν οι έλξεις σε μονόζυγο (ανοιχτή λαβή με σωματικό βάρος).*




*POWER-REPS*

Ο κάθε διαγωνιζόμενος θα πρέπει να συμμετέχει *και στις** τρεις κινήσεις της κλάσης του και να έχει τουλάχιστον 1 επιτυχημένη επανάληψη σε κάθε κίνηση.*

Νικητής της κάθε κλάσης Power-Reps θα είναι ο διαγωνιζόμενος *με το μεγαλύτερο συνολικό άθροισμα επαναλήψεων των τριών κινήσεων.

*Ο διαχωρισμός αθλητών θα γίνει μόνο με βάση το βάρος τους:

_Κατηγορίες βάρους Power-Reps (Κλάσεις)_

*-85:* Έως 85 κιλά
*-100:* Από 85 έως 100 κιλά
*+100:* Άνω των 100 κιλών


_Συνολικό βάρος μπάρας:_

*Κατηγορία -85:*
Squat 130 kg
Bench Press 110 kg
Pull-ups

*Κατηγορία -100:* 
Squat 140kg
Bench Press 120 kg
Pull-ups

*Κατηγορία** +100:*
Squat 150 kg
Bench Press 130 kg
Pull-ups



*MAX-REP*

Εδώ θα υπάρχουν 3 κατηγορίες Open (χωρίς διαχωρισμό βάρους) 1 μέγιστης επανάληψης (MAX-REP), με έναν νικητή ανά κατηγορία. 
*(Ο κάθε αθλητής θα μπορεί να λάβει μέρος μόνο σε μία κατηγορία που θα επιλέξει ή σε περισσότερες.)*

Θα υπάρξει ελάχιστο βάρος εκκίνησης στις μπάρες και κάθε αθλητής θα έχει συνολικά *3 προσπάθειες στην κάθε κίνηση.*

*Squat*
Βάρος Έναρξης:160 kg

*Bench Press:* 
Βάρος Έναρξης:130 kg

*Deadlifts*
Βάρος Έναρξης:180 kg


*Γενικοί Νικητές (-100kg, +100kg)*
Εκ των αθλητών που θα συμμετάσχουν και στις 3 κινήσεις, θα ανακηρυχθούν 2 Γενικοί Νικητές σύμφωνα με το συνολικό άθροισμα κιλών και το σωματικό βάρος. Ένας Νικητής στα -100 κιλά και ένας στα +100 κιλά. Στην κατηγορία αυτή δε θα ανακηρυχθούν νικητές 2ης και 3ης θέσης.


Κύπελλα θα δοθούν στους νικητές των κατηγοριών, ενώ μετάλλια και στις 3 πρώτες θέσεις κάθε κατηγορίας. Όπως κάθε χρόνο, οι συμμετέχοντες θα πάρουν δωρεάν το συλλεκτικό μπλουζάκι του αγώνα (προτεραιότητα στα μπλουζάκια θα έχουν όσοι δηλώσουν τη συμμετοχή τους πριν τη μέρα του αγώνα στο info@bodybuilding.gr ή με προσωπικό μήνυμα στον Polyneikos).

Θα υπάρξουν κάποια δώρα για τους νικητές για τα οποία θα ενημερώσουμε μέσα από αυτό το θέμα.

Οι κανόνες είναι οι ίδιοι που ίσχυσαν στις προηγούμενες διοργανώσεις μας. *Η είσοδος θα είναι ελεύθερη.

*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Σταθεροί σ αυτη την διοργάνωση που έγινε θεσμός και κάθε φορα μέσα απο την εμπειρία γίνετε και καλύτερη και ο χώρος είναι ιδανικός για τούς αθλητές αλλα και για τούς παρεβρισκόμενους θεατές , που συν τοις άλλοις θα έχουν ευκαιρία να δούν και το πολύ ωραίο γυμναστήριο *Νew York Power Gym* που θα μας φιλοξενήσει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

Ανυπομονουσαμε καιρο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Θα ειμαστε εκει! :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε λοιπον, να που ήρθε το πλήρωμα για το 5ο Atlas, γίνεται μετά από 3 χρόνια, ίσως και όμως καλύτερα έτσι ! :03. Thumb up: 
Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσουμε τον ιδιοκτήτη του *New York Power Gym* ( και του *Palaistra*),  *Αλέξη Διαμαντόπουλο* που μας παραχωρεί τον χώρο .
Πρόκεται για έναν πολύ προσεγμένο χώρο και απο τα πλέον καλύτερα της Αθήνας. :03. Thumb up: 
Παράλληλα να ευχαριστήσουμε  τον *Κώστα Σταμάτη (Regenesis Stores)* που μας έκανε τις δημόσιες σχέσεις για να ερθουμε σε επαφή για.Ο Κώστας ειναι κοντά μας από τα πρώτα Atlas . :03. Clap: 

Το event θα γίνει στο ισόγειο, εκεί που είναι το box για crosstraining, είναι φοβερός ο χώρος , όπως όμως και γενικά το γυμναστήριο.

----------


## psonara

αξιζε η αναμονη.θα τα πουμε συντομα εκει :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηδη εχουν ξεκινήσει οι πρώτες εκδηλώσεις ενδιαφέροντος , από παιδιά του forum και από την σελίδα μας στο facebook..

Όσοι θελουν να συμμετάσχουν,μπορουν να στείλουν προσωπικο μήνυμα σε εμενα μέσω  forum ή εναλλακτικά με mail στο info@bodybuilding.gr  κάνωντας μια προεγγραφή.
Αυτα που είναι απαιτούμενα για την προεγγραφή είναι:
*Ενα Ονοματεπώνυμο ,βαρος και ηλικια και σε ποιες κατηγορίες θα διαγωνιστείτε.*


*Ανεξαρτήτως προεγγραφής, η εγγραφή την ημέρα του αγώνα είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΗ, 09:30-11:00 (για τα Power Reps - επαναλήψεις) , οπου γίνονται και οι ζυγίσεις και επίσης στις 15:30 -17:00 για αυτούς που θέλουν να παίξουν αποκλειστικά στις μονές επαναλήψεις (Μax Reps)*

----------


## Nive

Μπράβο σας Παιδιά!! Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!

----------


## Polyneikos

Νίκο σε περιμένουμε, έστω και για θεατή :02. Welcome:

----------


## Nive

Αν δεν είμαι εκτός θα έρθω και να βοηθήσω. 
Παίζει να έχω σεμινάριο εκείνο το ΣΚ.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το προσχέδιο της μπλούζας για το 5ο Ατλας, made by Τασος Metalhead 
*

----------


## Nive

Πολεμική μπλούζα!!

----------


## strong(er)

Πολύ ωραία επιλογή,δεν γίνεται να λείπει από την συλλογή.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πολύ ωραία επιλογή,δεν γίνεται να λείπει από την συλλογή.


Ωραια, θα τα πουμε απο κοντά και πάλι!

υ.γ. Στείλε στοιχεία για προεγγραφή :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

To περιμεναμε καιρο και θα ειμαστε εκει  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το μπλουζάκι του 5ου Atlas Challenge είναι έτοιμο για να τυπωθεί, στην τελική του μορφή!
Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον *AΘΛΗΤΗ*, τα *X-Treme Stores* και το περιοδικό *Σωματικής Διάπλασης Bodybuilding & Fitness* Που είναι οι μεγάλοι χορηγοί του event, εξασφαλίζοντας τα μπλουζάκια για όλους τους συμμετέχοντες, τα κύπελλα και τα μετάλλια ,για άλλη μια φορά!

----------


## Polyneikos

Το μπλουζάκι του 5ου Atlas Challenge είναι έτοιμο για να τυπωθεί, στην τελική του μορφή!
Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον *AΘΛΗΤΗ*, τα *X-Treme Stores* και το περιοδικό *Σωματικής Διάπλασης Bodybuilding & Fitness* Που είναι οι μεγάλοι χορηγοί του event, εξασφαλίζοντας τα μπλουζάκια για όλους τους συμμετέχοντες, τα κύπελλα και τα μετάλλια ,για άλλη μια φορά!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121047

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> Το μπλουζάκι του 5ου Atlas Challenge είναι έτοιμο για να τυπωθεί, στην τελική του μορφή!
> Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον *AΘΛΗΤΗ*, τα *X-Treme Stores* και το περιοδικό *Σωματικής Διάπλασης Bodybuilding & Fitness* Που είναι οι μεγάλοι χορηγοί του event, εξασφαλίζοντας τα μπλουζάκια για όλους τους συμμετέχοντες, τα κύπελλα και τα μετάλλια ,για άλλη μια φορά!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121047


Είναι απλά απίστευτα....Ανυπομονω να το φορέσω ..

----------


## Polyneikos

Εμπνευσμένο από εσένα σε σχεδιασμό! Να τα λεμε και αυτα  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραία τα μπλουζάκια και χτυπητό χρώμα , να ευχαριστήσουμε τους χορηγούς μας *AΘΛΗΤΗ, τα X-Treme Stores και το περιοδικό Bodybuilding & Fitness*για την βοήθεια που προσφέρουν και  τον εμπνευστή του σχεδίου τον Τάσο , πιστεύω θα τα χαρούν όλοι όπως κάθε φορα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

Vikings απο τα μερη μου? :01. Razz: 

Φοβερο και χρωμα ωραιο να χτυπαει στο ματι :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σε πηγαδάκια γυμναστηρίων που συζητιέται ήδη το Άτλας γίνεται αναφορά στα Pull-ups. Η πρώτες αντιδράσεις είναι θετικές για την εισαγωγή της κίνησης καθώς μπορεί να είναι αυτή που θα κρίνει το νικητή. 

Να σημειώσουμε ότι οι έλξεις (pull-ups) θα είναι με *ανοιχτή λαβή σε ίσια μπάρα/μονόζυγο* και όχι σε ειδική λαβή, ενώ για την καταμέτρηση της επανάληψης θα πρέπει το σαγόνι του αθλητή να ξεπερνά την μπάρα, ενώ στο κατώτατο σημείο θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πλήρη έκταση των χεριών.

----------


## Polyneikos

Από τις υπάρχουσες συμμετοχές, ο πιο μικρός σε ηλικία είναι 21, ενώ ο μεγαλύτερος 63! :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βασικοί Κανόνες Atlas Challenge*

*1.* Η εγγραφη και η ζύγιση των αθλητών θα ξεκινήσει στις 09:30 και θα διαρκεσει 1:30 ωρα στο συνολο (09:30-11:00) 
*Το event θα ξεκινήσει στις 11:00 για* τις Κατηγορίες Eπαναλήψεων (Power Reps)

Oσοι αθλητές λάβουν μέρος αποκλειστικά στην κατηγορία μέγιστης επανάληψης Max Rep (Open), μπορούν να προσέλθουν για εγγραφή το διάστημα 16:00-17:00.
*Το* *event θα ξεκινήσει στις 17:00* γιατις Κατηγορίες ΟPEN (Max Reps)
*

2.* Επιτρέπονται ζώνες και ιμάντες για τα γόνατα (knee wraps) , αλλά όχι φόρμες powerlifting (lifting suits).
Όσον αφορά τις άρσεις θανάτου, ΔΕΝ επιτρέπονται ιμάντες (straps) στις μονές
*

3.* Κάθε αθλητής θα έχει 1 προσπάθεια ανά κατηγορία συμμετοχής, εκτός από τις OPEN που θα έχουν 3 προσπάθειες ανά κατηγορία.
*
4.* Στις κατηγορίες με τις μέγιστες επαναληψεις όσες επαναλήψεις γίνονται με κακή εκτέλεση από τον διαγωνιζόμενο δεν θα προσμετρούνται στο σύνολο των επαναλήψεων που θα πραγματοποιήσει ο κάθε αθλητής , σε συνεννόηση με την κριτική επιτροπή.
*

Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

SQUAT

*4α . Ο μηρός του αθλητή *στην κίνηση του Squat* πρέπει να είναι χαμηλότερος ή έστω παράλληλος με το έδαφος αλλιώς ο αθλητής θα ακυρώνεται ή δεν θα μετριέται η συγκεκριμένη επανάληψη

*Επιτρέπονται ζώνες και ιμάντες για τα γόνατα (knee wraps).
ΔΕΝ επιτρέπονται*  single ply και multi ply στολές .*





BENCH PRESS


4β.* Στην κίνηση *Bench Press* η μπάρα στο χαμηλότερο σημείο της πρέπει να ακουμπάει στο στήθος, ενώ στο ψηλότερο σημείο της πρέπει οι αγκώνες να είναι σχεδόν τεντωμένοι.
Οι γλουτοί και η πλάτη πρέπει να ακουμπάνε στον πάγκο κατά την προσπάθεια.
Για την προφύλαξη των αγκώνων επιτρέπονται Νάρθηκες Αγκώνα - Επιαγκωνίδες αλλά όχι δέσιμο με ιμάντες-wraps
ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΝΤΑΙ αξεσουάρ τύπου  bench press Sling Shot κτλ
*
DEADLIFTS

4γ.* Στην κίνηση *Deadlifts* (MAX REPS) επιτρέπονται τεχνικές τύπου σούμο 

*(Δεν επιτρέπονται straps)*
*
PULL-UPS*

*4δ. Pulls -ups

*οι έλξεις (pull-ups) θα είναι με *ανοιχτή λαβή σε ίσια μπάρα/μονόζυγο και όχι σε ειδική λαβή, ενώ για την καταμέτρηση της επανάληψης θα πρέπει το σαγόνι του αθλητή να ξεπερνά την μπάρα, ενώ στο κατώτατο σημείο θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πλήρη έκταση των χεριών.
*




*5.* Στην περίπτωση ισοπαλίας νικητής θα είναι ο αθλητής με το μικρότερο σωματικό βάρος.

*6.* Η σειρά των ασκήσεων για το τρίαθλο στο Atlas Challenge θα είναι:

*POWER REPS 
*
1. BENCH PRESS
2. SQUAT
3. PULL UPS

*MAX REPS 
*
1. SQUAT
2. BENCH PRESS
3.DEADLIFT

----------


## ελμερ

Αν τα βολεψω με τη δουλεια θα ερθω εστω για καποιες ωρες..Μπραβο σ ολα τα παιδια που δουλευουν γι αυτο το event!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αν τα βολεψω με τη δουλεια θα ερθω εστω για καποιες ωρες..Μπραβο σ ολα τα παιδια που δουλευουν γι αυτο το event!!


Γεια σου Μπάμπη!
Χαρά μας να σε δούμε από κοντα  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η αφίσσα του 5ου Atlas Challenge, το οποίο πραγματοποιείται στις 18 Μαρτίου, στο New York Gym.
Είναι η 5η συνέχεια ενός event που ξεκίνησε το 2011 για τα μέλη του www.Bodybuilding.gr αλλά με το ενδιαφέρον και το πάθος των συμμετεχόντων, εξελίχθηκε σε θεσμό!
Oι προεγγραφές συνεχίζουν και δείχνουν ότι οι συμμετοχές θα είναι περισσότερες από κάθε φορά , με πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο!
Να είστε όλοι εκεί!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι προηγούμενες διοργανώσεις* 


*1o Atlas Challenge 2011 by Bodybuilding.gr*


*2o Atlas Challenge 2012 by Bodybuilding.gr
*

*3o Atlas Challenge 2013 by Bodybuilding.gr (8 Δεκεμβρίου,ΟΑΚΑ)*


*4o Atlas Challenge 2015 by Bodybuilding.gr (1 Μαρτίου , Πανελλήνιος ΓΣ)*

----------


## Muscleboss

Υπεύθυνος γιατρός του event θα είναι ο φίλος και μέλος του φορουμ *Γιώργος Κοντορίνης* που είχε παρευρεθεί και σε προηγούμενα Άτλας με πολύ μεγάλη εμπειρία στο χώρο των δυναμικών αθλημάτων και της αθλητικής ορθοπεδικής.

----------


## Polyneikos

Τέλεια Πανο, τον ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Γιώργος εκτός απο γιατρός υπήρξε και πολύ καλός αγωνιστικός αθλητης του ΒΒ και άριστος γνώστης του αντικειμένου και τον ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα για την κάλυψη που θα μας προσφέρει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GURU S.

Γεια σας. Καιρο εχω να μπω, καιρο εχω να γραψω. Πιστευω οτι στο power reps σε περιπτωση ισοπαλιας νικητης να ειναι αυτος που εχει το μεγαλυτερο σωματικο βαρος γιατι εδω το σωματικο βαρος ειναι περισσοτερο επιβαρυντικος παραγοντας απο 'τι πλεονεκτημα.Καλη επιτυχια! 

 Υ.Γ Στα  Pulls -ups ηθελα να γραψω και οχι power reps.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Γεια σας. Καιρο εχω να μπω, καιρο εχω να γραψω. Πιστευω οτι στο power reps σε περιπτωση ισοπαλιας νικητης να ειναι αυτος που εχει το μεγαλυτερο σωματικο βαρος γιατι εδω το σωματικο βαρος ειναι περισσοτερο επιβαρυντικος παραγοντας απο 'τι πλεονεκτημα.Καλη επιτυχια! 
> 
> Υ.Γ Στα Pulls -ups ηθελα να γραψω και οχι power reps.



Σίμο καλησπέρα, ελπίζω να είσαι καλα.
Ο νικητής κάθε κατηγορίας στις Επαναλήψεις-Power Reps θα βγει από το άθροισμα επαναλήψεων.
Θεωρήσαμε ότι το πλεονέκτημα που μπορεί να έχει στην κατηγορία -85 στις πιέσεις και στα σκουωτ κάποιος που ζυγίζει 84 κιλα σε σχέση με κάποιον που είναι 75, θα είναι μειονέκτημα λόγω μεγαλύτερου βαρους  όπως σωστά σκεφτεσαι στα pulls-ups αλλά και το αντίστροφο, οπότε κάπως έτσι θα υπάρχει μια ισορροπία που παράλληλα θα το κανει και ενδιαφέρον. :03. Thumb up: 

υ.γ. Σου έσβησα το λάθος ποστ

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα κύπελλα και τα μετάλλια του 5ου Atlas Challenge , μια ευγενική χορηγία του* ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* και των* Χ-Τreme Stores* είναι έτοιμα και περιμένουν τα "αφεντικά" τους να τα παραλάβουν!
Εσείς θα είστε εκεί;  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## vaggan

ωραια αναμενουμε με ενδιαφερον και περιεργεια τις νεες προσθηκες  :08. Toast: ο χωρος φαινεται καταπληκτικος

----------


## Polyneikos

Φήμες λένε ότι εχεις υπερβεί τα 130 του παγκου του 2ου Atlas, θα σε δούμε ως παικτή ή θεατή; Θα έχεις και πολλούς φίλους να δείς λογικα, θα σε περιμένουν  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> Φήμες λένε ότι εχεις υπερβεί τα 130 του παγκου του 2ου Atlas, θα σε δούμε ως παικτή ή θεατή; Θα έχεις και πολλούς φίλους να δείς λογικα, θα σε περιμένουν


δεν θα κανω δηλωσεις :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Άντε Βαγγαν,κάνε μας την τιμή 
.Ανεβασες τον πάγκο ;Γιατί αυτό τα κιλά τα κάναμε στο λύκειο

----------


## Levrone

Πως του μιλας ετσι;;;

Ισως τον πληγωσεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> Άντε Βαγγαν,κάνε μας την τιμή 
> .Ανεβασες τον πάγκο ;Γιατί αυτό τα κιλά τα κάναμε στο λύκειο


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Για τα μεταλλια και τα κυπελλα δεν εχω να προσθέσω τιποτα απολύτως..!!! νομιζω οτι η σταμπα και το στυλ ειναι ανταξια της διοργάνωσης!!!!

Οσο για την εκδήλωση,οποιος δεν ερθει απλα θα χάσει...Οχι το μεταλλιο και το κύπελλο..αλλα την οικογενειακή ατμόσφαιρα και την ενταση που εδώ και 4 επιτυχημενες σειρες Ξερει να προσφέρει το Bodybuilding.gr και ο κόσμος που το αποτελεί...

Σας περιμένουμε... :02. Welcome:

----------


## psonara

εγω ζηλευω την μπλουζα!μπραβο παιδια αρκετα ομορφη οργανωση αναμενουμε απο κοντα ν'απολαυσουμε το γεγονος. :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> εγω ζηλευω την μπλουζα!μπραβο παιδια αρκετα ομορφη οργανωση αναμενουμε απο κοντα ν'απολαυσουμε το γεγονος.


Λώρα εφόσον έρθεις, ενα μπλουζάκι small οπωσδήποτε σου ανήκει, είσαι από τα μέλη που συμμετέχεις σε όλες τις διοργανώσεις μας, είναι το ελάχιστο ευχαριστώ που εισαί κοντα :03. Clap:

----------


## psonara

σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια και τη χειρονομια αυτη.με τιμα ιδιαιτερα αυτο.η συμμετοχη μου εππιβαλλεται σε τοσα που μας προσφερει το φορουμ αφου εκτος απο πηγη γνωσεων,ποιει ηθος και μας χαλαρωνει με τις διαφορες εκδηλωσεις του.συγχαρητηρια και παλι. :03. Clap: 
υγ το μπλουζακι μην ξεχασεις :01. Razz:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ...!!! Κι ελπιζω για περισσοτερες ωρες αυτη τη φορααααα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ...!!! Κι ελπιζω για περισσοτερες ωρες αυτη τη φορααααα


Για περισσοτερες ωρες; η περισσοτερο ωρα;; :01. Razz:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ανυπομονούμε για τη μέρα που ένα τέτοιο γεγονός θα γίνει πραγματικότητα!
Είναι μία μεγάλη γιορτή για τα μέλη του Forum αλλά και γενικότερα για τον χώρο των δυναμικών αθλημάτων.

Θα είμαστε εκεί όχι μόνο ως χορηγοί της διοργάνωσης αλλά και για να χειροκροτήσουμε τις προσπάθειες των αθλητών.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ανυπομονούμε για τη μέρα που ένα τέτοιο γεγονός θα γίνει πραγματικότητα!
> Είναι μία μεγάλη γιορτή για τα μέλη του Forum αλλά και γενικότερα για τον χώρο των δυναμικών αθλημάτων.
> 
> Θα είμαστε εκεί όχι μόνο ως χορηγοί της διοργάνωσης αλλά και για να χειροκροτήσουμε τις προσπάθειες των αθλητών.


Με την σειρά μας ως Bodybuilding.gr, οφείλουμε να ευχαριστήσουμε την εταιρία *AΘΛΗΤΗΣ,* την εταιρία *X-TREME STORES* αλλά και το περιοδικό *Bodybuilding & Fitness (εκδόσεις Αθλητή)* που θα διαθέσει χώρο του περιοδικού για την προβολη του 5ου Atlas Challenge , που αγκαλιάζετε για άλλη μια φορά τα events του Bodybuilding.gr!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

*5ο Atlas Challenge : Συνεργασία Bodybuilding.gr - Ελληνικό Σωματείο Δυναμικού Τριάθλου (ΕΣΔΤ)*


Το *Ελληνικό Σωματείο Δυναμικού Τριάθλου* θα είναι υποστηρικτής του 5ου Atlas Challenge σε υλικό εξοπλισμό αλλά και σε τεχνογνωσία.
Εκπρόσωποι του ΕΣΔΤ θα παρευρεθούν στην διοργάνωση ως επίσημοι προσκεκλημένοι και θα υπάρξουν και κάποιες συμμετοχές αθλητών του Σωματείου απ΄ότι ενημερωνόμαστε.
Τους ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα για την αρωγή τους στο  Atlas Challenge, την πέμπτη κατά σειρά διοργάνωση του www.Bodybuilding.gr που έχει γίνει θεσμός από το 2011 με σκοπό την συμμετοχή αθλουμένων που δεν κάνουν απαραίτητα πρωταθλητισμό αλλά έχουν κάποιες επιδόσεις αλλά και την εν γένει στήριξη και διάδοση των δυναμικών αθλημάτων στο ευρύτερο κοινό!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Συγχαρητήρια για την κινηση και Ευχαριστούμε..Θα σας δούμε εκε ι

----------


## Polyneikos

*5o ATLAS CHALLENGE - POWER REPS*

*Ώρα εγγραφής των αθλητών 9:30πμ**
*Ώρα έναρξης: 11:00πμ*




(*όσοι αθλητές λάβουν μέρος μόνο στην κατηγορία μέγιστης επανάληψης Max Rep (Open), μπορούν να προσέλθουν για εγγραφή το διάστημα 16:00 - 17:00)

*POWER REPS*


Ο κάθε διαγωνιζόμενος θα πρέπει να συμμετέχει *και στις τρεις κινήσεις της κλάσης του* και να έχει τουλάχιστον 1 επιτυχημένη επανάληψη σε κάθε κίνηση.


Νικητής της κάθε κλάσης Power-Reps θα είναι ο διαγωνιζόμενος με το *μεγαλύτερο συνολικό άθροισμα επαναλήψεων των τριών κινήσεων.*


Ο διαχωρισμός αθλητών θα γίνει μόνο με βάση το βάρος τους:


*Κατηγορίες βάρους Power-Reps (Κλάσεις)*


1) -85: Έως 85 κιλά
2) -100: Από 85 έως 100 κιλά
3) +100: Άνω των 100 κιλών




*Συνολικό βάρος μπάρας:*


*Κατηγορία -85:*
Squat 130 kg
Bench Press 110 kg
Pull-ups

*Κατηγορία -100:* 
Squat 140kg
Bench Press 120 kg
Pull-ups


*Κατηγορία +100:*
Squat 150 kg
Bench Press 130 kg
Pull-ups

----------


## Polyneikos

*MAX-REP
**

Όσοι αθλητές λάβουν μέρος μόνο στην κατηγορία μέγιστης επανάληψης Max Rep (Open), μπορούν να προσέλθουν απευθείας για εγγραφή το διάστημα 16:00 - 17:00.*
*Ώρα έναρξης: 17:00


*Εδώ θα υπάρχουν 3 κατηγορίες *Open* (χωρίς διαχωρισμό βάρους) 1 μέγιστης επανάληψης (MAX-REP), με έναν νικητή ανά κατηγορία. 
*(Ο κάθε αθλητής θα μπορεί να λάβει μέρος μόνο σε μία κατηγορία που θα επιλέξει ή σε περισσότερες.)**

Θα υπάρξει ελάχιστο βάρος εκκίνησης στις μπάρες και κάθε αθλητής θα έχει συνολικά 3 προσπάθειες στην κάθε κίνηση.

Κατηγορίες - Ελάχιστα κιλά εκκίνησης

Squat
Βάρος Έναρξης:160 kg

Bench Press: 
Βάρος Έναρξης:130 kg

Deadlifts
Βάρος Έναρξης:180 kg


**Γενικοί Νικητές (-100kg, +100kg)

Εκ των αθλητών που θα συμμετάσχουν και στις 3 κινήσεις, θα ανακηρυχθούν 2 Γενικοί Νικητές σύμφωνα με το συνολικό άθροισμα κιλών και το σωματικό βάρος. 
Ένας Νικητής στα -100 κιλά και ένας στα +100 κιλά. 
Στην κατηγορία αυτή δε θα ανακηρυχθούν νικητές 2ης και 3ης θέσης.


*

----------


## Predator1995

Ο διαχωρισμός αθλητών θα γίνει μόνο με βάση το βάρος τους:


*Κατηγορίες βάρους Power-Reps (Κλάσεις)*


1) -85: Έως 85 κιλά
2) -100: Από 85 έως 100 κιλά
3) +100: Άνω των 100 κιλών




*Συνολικό βάρος μπάρας:*


*Κατηγορία -85:*
Squat 130 kg
Bench Press 110 kg
Pull-ups


πιστευω ειναι λιγο ''αδικα'' τα κιλα για την -85 γιατι αυτος που ειναι 84 κιλα ας πουμε ναι μεν θα εχει ενα προβλημα στα pull-ups σε σχεση με εναν 74-75 κιλα αλλα θα εχει και ενα σχετικα καλο πλεονεκτημα στα καθισματα και τον παγκο  :01. Unsure:  ισως επρεπε να ηταν 4 οι κατηγοριες δηλαδη να υπηρχε αλλη μια πιο μικρη κατηγορια θα μαζευε περισσοτερο κοσμο αποψη μου παντα, γιατι 110 κιλα παγκος δεν ειναι και λιγος

----------


## Polyneikos

> πιστευω ειναι λιγο ''αδικα'' τα κιλα για την -85 γιατι αυτος που ειναι 84 κιλα ας πουμε ναι μεν θα εχει ενα προβλημα στα pull-ups σε σχεση με εναν 74-75 κιλα αλλα θα εχει και ενα σχετικα καλο πλεονεκτημα στα καθισματα και τον παγκο  ισως επρεπε να ηταν 4 οι κατηγοριες δηλαδη να υπηρχε αλλη μια πιο μικρη κατηγορια θα μαζευε περισσοτερο κοσμο αποψη μου παντα, γιατι 110 κιλα παγκος δεν ειναι και λιγος


Κοιτα φίλε, μαζευονται πολλές μετά οι υποκατηγορίες και δεν φτάνει μια ολοκληρη ημερα.
Απο τα προηγούμενα events το feedback που έχουμε, είναι οτι οι επαναλήψεις μπορεί να κρατήσουν 5 ωρες  και αλλες 4 οι μονες, αν βάλεις και την εγγραφή και ζύγιση πρωι & απογευμα, μαζεύεται πολυ , κάνει κοιλιά και είναι κουραστικό.
Την προηγούμενη χρονια πάντως, στα -80 με 100 κιλα στον παγκο, γίνανε 6-8-10-14-15 επαναλήψεις, απο παιδιά που ήταν 70-75 κιλα.
Εν πάσει περιπτώση ένα event είναι , δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει δυνατότητα να υπάρχει κατηγοριοποίηση μεγαλύτερη, εκεί πλεον πας σε επίσημο πρωτάθλημα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

> Για περισσοτερες ωρες; η περισσοτερο ωρα;;


 :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz: 
καθε φορα ετσι οπως γινεται και με περιμενει το ταξι μου θυμιζω τη βουγιουκλακη στην ταινια ''δολωμα'' στη ροδο που της κορναρε το ταξι για να την παει στη φυλακη :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Το μπλουζάκι του 5ου Atlas Challenge είναι έτοιμο για να τυπωθεί, στην τελική του μορφή!
> Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον *AΘΛΗΤΗ*, τα *X-Treme Stores* και το περιοδικό *Σωματικής Διάπλασης Bodybuilding & Fitness* Που είναι οι μεγάλοι χορηγοί του event, εξασφαλίζοντας τα μπλουζάκια για όλους τους συμμετέχοντες, τα κύπελλα και τα μετάλλια ,για άλλη μια φορά!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121047



*Έτοιμα τα μπλουζάκια, λίγες ημέρες έμειναν, περιμένουν να φορεθούν απο τους συμμετέχοντες* :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Predator1995

καλησπερα μια ερωτηση ακομα, μεχρι ποτε μπορω να δηλωσω συμμετοχη?? το εχω ψησει για τα POWER REPS

 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μέχρι και την ημέρα του Atlas. Aπό την επόμενη, οι συμμετοχές δεν θα γίνονται δεκτές :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το* New York Box*, ειναί από τα πιο hot crossfit spotς της Αθήνας, σε μια ευρύχωρη αίθουσα και έμπειρους trainers.
Mε την ευγενική παραχώρηση του χώρου από τον ιδιοκτήτη των γυμναστηρίων *New York & PalaistrΑctive*, του κύριου *Aλέξη Διαμαντόπουλου*, το 5ο Atlas Challenge θα φιλοξενηθεί στις 18 Μαρτίου, σε μια διοργάνωση που αναμένεται να έχει πολλές συμμετοχές σε ενα δυναμικό event με ένα "πάντρεμα" κινήσεων  bodybuilding & powerlifting, με στόχο την εξάπλωση όλων των συγγενών δυναμικών αθλημάτων (bodybuilding, powelifting, crossfit, άρσης βαρών). 
Εσείς θα είστε εκεί; :05. Biceps:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Muscleboss

Να αναφέρουμε ότι τη μουσική υπόκρουση του event την έχει αναλάβει.... ποιος άλλος .... ο Metalhead  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Levrone

Παιδια ολοψυχα καλη επιτυχια! 

Ολα θα πανε αψογα! Το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι εκπληκτικο!

----------


## Polyneikos

Τo New York Gym βρίσκεται στην *Φαραντάτων 4,* κάθετος δρόμος στην αρχή της Μεσογείων.
Βρίσκεται στον κόμβο που ενώνονται η Λεωφόρος Αλεξάνδρας, με την Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας και την Μεσογείων, ενώ βρίσκεται μόλις 5 λεπτά από τον *ΣΤΑΘΜΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ.
*



*Σημαντικό:* 
Επειδή την Κυριακή 18 Μαρτίου, συμπέφτει ο *ημιμαραθώνιος της Αθήνας* (δεν περνάει η διαδρομή απο το γυμναστήριο) στο διάστημα 09:00-13:00 απ΄οτι ενημερώνουν οι διοργανωτές, θα υπάρχουν κάποιες ειδικές ρυθμίσεις κυκλοφορίας.
Επισυνάπτουμε τον χάρτη του ΗμιΜαραθωνίου με τις διαδρομές , έτσι ώστε όλοι να εξασφαλίσουν την πρόσβαση τους.




> *Κυριακή 18 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2018**
> Ημι-μαραθώνιος (21χλμ)*
> 
> 
> *ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ (Λεωφ. Αμαλίας)*
> 
> *09.00 Εκκίνηση Ημιμαραθωνίου Δρόμου 21χλμ*
> Ώρα ολοκλήρωσης Ημιμαραθωνίου Δρόμου: *12.10μμ*
> *
> ...


*Τουλάχιστον για τις πρωϊνές ώρες που εκτελούνται οι Power Reps (έναρξη στις 11:00), παροτρύνουμε όσους μπορούν να κάνουν χρήση του Μετρό.*

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα στα τελευταία Άτλας είχαμε κάποιους αθλητές που εντυπωσίασαν. Ξέρουμε ή μπορούμε να πούμε για τέτοιες επανεμφανίσεις;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κώστα στα τελευταία Άτλας είχαμε κάποιους αθλητές που εντυπωσίασαν. Ξέρουμε ή μπορούμε να πούμε για τέτοιες επανεμφανίσεις;


Πανο ναι, έχουμε κάποιες προεγγραφές που προμηνύουν οτι θα υπάρχουν πολύ καλές συμμετοχές.
Ο *Alexis Pizarro* θα βρίσκεται για 3η φορά σε ATΛΑΣ, μετα το 2013 όπου είχε κάνει *240 κιλα* στην Bench Press και τα *260* που είχε κανει στο 4ο Ατλας το 2015.
Ο *Κώστας Παπαδόπουλος*, που είχε νικήσει στην *Power Reps -90* καθώς και στο *Overall -90κιλών στην Max REP* στο 4ο Ατλας, καθώς είχε συμμετάσχει και στις τρεις κινήσεις.
Ο *Γιάννης Μητσιάδης*, νικητής στο 3ο Ατλας στην -80 και δεύτερος στο 4ο Ατλας το 2015 στην Power Reps -90, πίσω από τον Κώστα Παπαδόπουλο
Ο *Νίκος Τριανταφύλλου* με την 3η καλύτερη επίδοση στην Squat Max Rep, 240 κιλά στο 4ο Ατλας το 2015.
Ο *Χρήστος Γκιόκας*, βετεράνος της Αρσης Βαρών και του Powerlifting, στην ηλικία των 63 ετών, θα ξανασυμμετάσχει όπως και το 2015 στην Squat Max Rep, μας τιμά μα την παρουσία του, αυτή την φορά ο γιος του *Αντώνης Γκιόκας* δεν θα συμμετάσχει λόγω σπουδών στο εξωτερικο.
Επίσης μαθαίνω ότι αρκετοί αθλούμενοι crossfit  από το New York Box θα δοκιμάσουν τις δυνάμεις τους "εντός έδρας".

----------


## Polyneikos

*ATLAS CHALLENGES - BEST RECORDS
*
Τα Atlas Challenges, αν και είναι event, δεν παύουν να έχουν πολύ καλές επιδόσεις.

Για την ιστορία, όσον αφορά την Οpen Max Rep (1 επανάληψη με τα μέγιστα κιλά)

*Bench Press Αlexis Pizarro, 260 κιλά , 4ο Atlas Challenge*



*
Squat Τάσος Τριανταφύλου, 330 κιλά , 3ο Atlas Challenge*




*Deadlift Nίκος Σαμαράς , 285 κιλά , 4ο Atlas Challenge
*

----------


## psonara

δηλαδη το πρωι με αυτοκινητο δεν μπορει να ερθει καποιος?

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> δηλαδη το πρωι με αυτοκινητο δεν μπορει να ερθει καποιος?


Μπορει αλλα οχι μεσα απο το κεντρο γιατι θα ειναι κλειστό,αναγκαστικά θα πρεπει να κανεις ενα μικρο κυκλο,ισως θα σε διευκόλυνε να ερθεις απο Ν.Χαλκιδονα να βγεις άνω πάτησια απο εκει λεωφόρο Γαλατσιου,βγαίνεις ψυχικό στην Κηφησιάς στο ύψος της πρεσβείας του Ισραήλ εκει ειναι και το yava,μπαίνεις κατεχακη και στο φανάρι με την Μεσογειων στρίβεις δεξια ακολουθείς την μεσογειων περνάς το πρωτο φανάρι που ειναι το Ερικος Ντιναν και στο επόμενο φανάρι περνεις την γραμμή που σε παει πρως Μιχαλακοπούλου (μετα βάλε τo gps  :01. Mr. Green: ),οταν μπεις στην Μιχαλακοπούλου με κατεύθυνση προς Ευγγελισμο εισαι πολυ κοντα.

Θα σου φαίνεται βουνό όλο αυτο το κατεβατό   :01. Unsure:  αλλα στο λέω να παρεις μια ιδεα και να δεις αν σε βολεύει η διαδρομή που σου λέω, αυτα τα λιγα και περιμένουμε να σε δούμε απο κοντα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Για κάποιον που πιθανόν δεν είναι εξοικιωμένος με τις διαδρομές του κέντρου, το πιο ξεγνοιαστο σενάριο είναι να αφησει το αυτοκίνητό του σε ενα προσβάσιμο σταθμό ΜΕΤΡΟ και να πάρει μετρό να κατέβει Αμπελοκήπους.
Αυτο ισχύει για το πρωί, το απόγευμα θα έχει ανοίξει το κέντρο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

δημητρη μ'αυτα που εγραψες πιο ευκολη μου φαινεται η διαδρομη αμαλιαδα-αθηνα παρα αυτο :08. Turtle: 
πολυνεικε εγω δεν ειμαι εξοικειωμενη με την αθηνα εν γενει και ειδικα με τα μεσα μεταφορας στα οποια δεν μπαινω.οδηγος θα με φερει παλι απλα ηθελα να ξερω αν εχει προσβαση αυτοκινητο αλλιως να μην ξεκινησω.
ελπιζω να καταφερω να τα πουμε  :01. Wink:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

psonara εχεις πμ !

----------


## Polyneikos

> *5ο Atlas Challenge : Συνεργασία Bodybuilding.gr - Ελληνικό Σωματείο Δυναμικού Τριάθλου (ΕΣΔΤ)*
> 
> 
> Το *Ελληνικό Σωματείο Δυναμικού Τριάθλου* θα είναι υποστηρικτής του 5ου Atlas Challenge σε υλικό εξοπλισμό αλλά και σε τεχνογνωσία.
> Εκπρόσωποι του ΕΣΔΤ θα παρευρεθούν στην διοργάνωση ως επίσημοι προσκεκλημένοι και θα υπάρξουν και κάποιες συμμετοχές αθλητών του Σωματείου απ΄ότι ενημερωνόμαστε.
> Τους ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα για την αρωγή τους στο  Atlas Challenge, την πέμπτη κατά σειρά διοργάνωση του www.Bodybuilding.gr που έχει γίνει θεσμός από το 2011 με σκοπό την συμμετοχή αθλουμένων που δεν κάνουν απαραίτητα πρωταθλητισμό αλλά έχουν κάποιες επιδόσεις αλλά και την εν γένει στήριξη και διάδοση των δυναμικών αθλημάτων στο ευρύτερο κοινό!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121232


Eπισκεφθήκαμε  το αθλητικό γυμναστήριο "*ΠΛΑΤΩΝ" Νίκαιας*, ενός εκ των δύο προπονητηρίων του Ελληνικού Σωματείου Δυναμικού Τριάθλου - ΕΣΔΤ γνωρίζοντας παράλληλα αθλητές της Ελληνικής Ομάδας Special Olympics Powerlifting,  με ιδιαίτερες επιδόσεις,της οποίας εθνικός προπονητής είναι ο  *Ανδρέας Κωλέττης*, πρόεδρος του* ΕΣΔΤ.
*Με μια γρήγορη συνομιλια, καταλαβαίνει εύκολα κάποιος το πάθος και το ενδιαφέρον των αθλητών για το δυναμικό άθλημα.
Ο Εξοπλισμός Eleiko που μας παραχωρήθηκε απο το ΕΣΔΤ, φορτώθηκε  και είναι έτοιμος για την διεξαγωγή του 5ου Atlas Challenge!
Μέγιστη η συνδρομή του Κώστα Σταμάτη - Regenesis Stores, ο οποίος έχε βοηθήσει αμέριστα σε πολλές διαδικασίες που απαιτούνται για την οργάνωση ενός event!
Oι ώρες πλησιάζουν! Να ειστε εκεί!

----------


## Muscleboss

Όλα έτοιμα για αύριο

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Η ωρα της μάχης πλησιάζει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ 
Κλειστοί κεντρικοί δρόμοι της Αθήνας
Α.  Προσωρινή και σταδιακή διακοπή της κυκλοφορίας των οχημάτων (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ποδηλάτων), στις κατωτέρω λεωφόρους, οδούς και πλατείες του δήμου Αθηναίων ως εξής:

    Λ. Βασ. Αμαλίας , στο τμήμα της μεταξύ της Λ. Βασ. Όλγας και της οδού Ελ. Βενιζέλου (Πανεπιστημίου), και στα (2) δύο ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο. Στο συγκεκριμένο τμήμα η διακοπή της κυκλοφορίας των οχημάτων θα ισχύσει κατά τις ώρες 05.00΄ έως 14.00΄

   Λ. Βασ. Αμαλίας , στο τμήμα της μεταξύ των λεωφόρων Βασ. Όλγας και Συγγρού και στα (2) δύο ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Πανεπιστημίου (Ελ. Βενιζέλου) , σε όλο το μήκος της, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.
Σταδίου, σε όλο το μήκος της και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Ακαδημίας, σε όλο το μήκος της και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Σόλωνος, σε όλο το μήκος της και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.
Πλατεία Ομονοίας

Πλατεία Συντάγματος

Φιλελλήνων, σε όλο το μήκος της και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Πατησίων – 28ης Οκτωβρίου , στο τμήμα της μεταξύ της Λ. Αλεξάνδρας και της πλ. Ομονοίας, και στα δύο (2) ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Πατησίων – 28ης Οκτωβρίου , στο τμήμα της μεταξύ της Λ. Αλεξάνδρας και της οδού Αγ. Μελετίου και στα δύο (2) ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο. Στο συγκεκριμένο τμήμα η διακοπή της κυκλοφορίας των οχημάτων θα ισχύσει κατά τις ώρες 07.00΄ έως 11.00΄

Λ. Βασ. Όλγας, σε όλο το μήκος της και στα δύο (2) ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας

Λ. Συγγρού, στο τμήμα της μεταξύ της οδού Αμ. Φραντζή και της Λ. Βασ. Αμαλίας και στα δύο (2) ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο

Καλλιρόης, στο τμήμα της μεταξύ των οδών Αμ. Φραντζή και Αθ. Διάκου και στα δύο (2) ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας.
Αθ. Διάκου, σε όλο το μήκος της, στο ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας προς τη Λ. Συγγρού.

Ηρ. Αττικού, σε όλο το μήκος της και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Αραβαντινού, σε όλο το μήκος της και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο

Ησιόδου, σε όλο το μήκος της και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Π. Τσαλδάρη (Πειραιώς) , στο τμήμα της μεταξύ της οδού Κολωνού και της πλ. Ομονοίας και στα δύο (2) ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Αθηνάς, στο τμήμα της μεταξύ της οδού Σοφοκλέους και της πλ. Ομονοίας και στα δύο (2) ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Ανώνυμη οδός (δίπλα στο πάρκο Ελευθερίας), σε όλο το μήκος της.
Κόκκαλη, σε όλο το μήκος της.

Μονής Πετράκη , στο τμήμα της μεταξύ της οδού Υψηλάντου και της Λ. Βασ. Σοφίας.

Χαζηκώστα , σε όλο το μήκος της.

Ζαχάρωφ, σε όλο το μήκος της.

Τσόχα, στο τμήμα της μεταξύ της οδού Π. Κυριακού και της Λ. Βασ. Σοφίας.

Λ. Βουλιαγμένης , στο τμήμα της μεταξύ των οδών Τιμολέοντος και Αρδηττού, στο ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας προς Αθ. Διάκου.

Αρδηττού, στο τμήμα της μεταξύ των λεωφόρων Βουλιαγμένης και Βασ. Όλγας και στα δύο (2) ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Λ. Βασ. Κων/νου, στο τμήμα της μεταξύ της Λ. Βασ. Όλγας και της οδού Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου και στα δύο (2) ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Λ. Βασ. Σοφίας, στο τμήμα της μεταξύ της οδού Φειδιππίδου και της Λ. Βασ. Κων/νου και στα δύο (2) ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο, εξαιρουμένης της οδού Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου.

Λ. Κηφισίας, στο τμήμα της μεταξύ των οδών Πανόρμου και Φειδιππίδου, στο ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας προς τη Λ. Βασ. Σοφίας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Λ.Αλεξάνδρας, σε όλο το μήκος της και στα δύο (2) ρεύματα κυκλοφορίας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο, πλην των οδών Ιπποκράτους και Χαριλάου Τρικούπη.

Λ.Μεσογείων, στο τμήμα της μεταξύ των οδών Ζαγοράς και Φειδιππίδου, στο ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας προς Λ. Αλεξάνδρας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Φειδιππίδου, στο τμήμα της μεταξύ των λεωφόρων Μεσογείων και Βασ. Σοφίας, στο ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας προς Λ. Αλεξάνδρας, καθώς και στις καθέτους αυτής έως την πρώτη παράλληλο.

Απαγόρευση κάθετης διέλευσης

Απαγόρευση της κάθετης διέλευσης των οχημάτων από την Ημιμαραθώνια διαδρομή , κατά τις ώρες που τα τμήματα αυτής θα είναι αποκλεισμένα από την κυκλοφορία των οχημάτων, εκτός των παρακάτω ελεγχόμενων κόμβων κάθετης διέλευσης:

Λ. Αλεξάνδρας – Ιπποκράτους.
Λ. Αλεξάνδρας – Χαρ. Τρικούπη.
Πατησίων – 28ης Οκτωβρίου – Κοδριγκτώνος.
Πατησίων – 28ης Οκτωβρίου – Στουρνάρα.
Λ. Βασ. Σοφίας – Ηρώδου Αττικού (μόνο για τα οχήματα της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας).
Λ. Βασ. Σοφίας – Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου.
Λ. Βασ. Σοφίας – Κόκκαλη.
Λ. Βασ. Σοφίας – Ρηγίλλης (μόνο για οχήματα της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας και του Ε.Κ.Α.Β.).
Λ. Βασ. Κων/νου – Ριζάρη.
Λ. Βασ. Κων/νου – Βασ. Γεωργίου.
Λ. Βασ. Κων/νου – Λ. Βασ. Σοφίας.

----------


## Polyneikos

*5ο Αtlas Challenge by www.Bodybuilding.gr*

*The time has come...Are u ready?*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηλίας σε ρόλο Πετρούνια, δοκιμάζοντας στους κρίκους  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

*Επίσημα αποτελέσματα επαναλήψεων Power Reps*







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Ευχαριστούμε όσους παρευρέθηκαν σε αυτήν την όμορφη διοργάνωση Αλλά κ σε όσους συνέβαλαν για την ομαλή διεξαγωγή καθώς κ για την υλοποίηση πολλών θεμάτων.. να είστε όλοι καλά...και δεν ήρθαν απλά έχασαν..

----------


## Polyneikos

Η γνωστή παρέα, μαζεύτηκε για άλλη μια φορα, με στόχο να περάσουμε καλά. Στόχος επετεύχθη! 
Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους συμμετείχαν και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όσους προσέφεραν αφιλοκερδώς και εγκάρδια τις υπηρεσίες τους :08. Toast:  :03. Clap: 
Θα τα πούμε στην συνέχεια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Μπράβο σε όλους Σας!! 
Τεράστιες παρουσίες βλέπω...Τζέκος,Ιακώβου!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Να ευχαριστήσουμε πολύ το ΕΣΔΤ για τη υποστήριξη, φυσικά το New York Power Gym για την εξαιρετική φιλοξενία, και όλους τους αθλητές και θεατές που παραβρέθηκαν. Πιστεύω ήταν μια πολύ ωραία βραδιά για όλους με πολύ καλές επιδόσεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Tα αποτελέσμα και οι επιδόσεις των Max Reps καθώς και του OVERALL, για όσους συμμετείχαν και στις τρείς κινήσεις.

*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ήταν απο θέμα οργάνωσης και λόγω εμπειρίας τέλεια και ευχαριστούμε το New York club για την παραχώρηση του χώρου ,το ΕΣΔΤ για τη υποστήριξη και τον εξοπλισμό που μας διέθεσαν , γιατι είναι καθαρα επαγγελματικός , τον Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη με τα X-treme και τον αθλητή , που είναι πάντα αρωγός σε όλες τις εκδηλώσεις μας και στον Κώστα Σταμάτη που η βοήθεια και η συμβολή του ήταν σημαντική , γιατι μας διέθεσε και το φορτηγάκι για την μεταφορά του εξοπλισμού

στο αγωνιστικό κομμάτι κάποια παιδια ξεπέρασαν τον εαυτό τους , όπως ένας διαγωνιζόμενος που στην 20η επανάληψη στο μονόζυγο έβγαλε τον ώμο του και άν έβγαζε 21 θα έβγαινε πρώτος και ενω είχε βγεί ο ώμος του έβγαλε την μία ακόμη για να πάρει την πρώτη θέση και ευτυχώς να είναι καλα ο γιατρός μας και φίλος ο Γιώργος Κοντορίνης που αμέσως τον έβαλε στη θέση του και όλα καλα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλίας σε ρόλο Πετρούνια, δοκιμάζοντας στους κρίκους 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121284


Τι παπαράτσι είσαι ρε Κώστα διέρευσε το μυστικό μου οτι ετοιμάζομαι για το αγώνισμα των κρίκων σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο , εμπνευσμένος απο τον πρωταθλητή μας Πετρούνια και τωρα ψάχνω να κάνω εγγραφή και σε άλλο φόρουμ σχετικό με το αντικείμενο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Elephant:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οπως βλεπω τελεια παρεα κ πολυ καλος ο χωρος ,οπως παντα μια ομορφη αθλητικη μερα.
Οσο για τον Ηλια ,νομιζω εχει τον τελειο σωματοτυπο τωρα κ που αδυνατισε κ ειναι κ κομματια να ασχολιθει κ με τους κρικους :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το Atlas Challenge ξεκίνησε με τις κατηγορίες Power Reps.*
Στην κατηγορία *Power Reps -85 κιλών*, υπηρχαν στις μπάρες 110 κιλά στο Bench Press και 130 κιλα στο Squat.




5 συμμετοχές, πολύ δυνατό επίπεδο και οριακές οι διαφορές μεταξύ των 4 πρώτων.
Ο *Γιάννης Μητσιάδης*, με παράδοση συμμετοχών, 1ος το 2013 στο 3o Atlas και 2ος στο 4ο Atlas το 2015
Το 2013, είχε κοντραριστεί και είχε νικήσει τον* Τάσο Φάσσαρη*, τον Metalhea|d|, o oποίος πείστηκε να παίξει, μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου.
Πολύ δυνατή συμμετοχή επίσης και του *Βασίλη Κοσμίδη*, που τον είδαμε για πρώτη φορά αλλά και του *Παναγιώτη Πυργολιού*,πολύ καλός επίσης, ενω στην κατηγορία συμμετείχε και ο *Φοίβος Καραμπέτσος*, που αγωνίζεται στην IFBB στην κατηγορία Athletic Fitness, τα τελευταία χρόνια

*Power Reps -85κ. - Bench Press (110κ.)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps -85κ. - Οpen Squat (130κ.)

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps -85κ. - Pull ups

*













*

*Eίναι η στιγμή που ο *Βασίλης Κοσμίδης* έχει ολοκληρώσει τις προσπάθειές του με ένα *Total Rep 58* και εως τότε νικούσε στην κατηγορία.
O *Γιάννης Μητσιάδης*, έχοντας  κάνει στο Bench Press και στο Squat σύνολο 38 επαναλήψεις, οπότε ως βαρύτερος πρέπει να κάνει 21 επαναλήψεις, γιατί στην ισοβαθμία χάνει λόγω βάρους.
Στην 20η επανάληψη, του βγαίνει ο ώμος, λόγω παλαιότερου τραυματισμού. Οι παρευρισκόμενοι παγώνουμε.







Κρεμιέται στο ένα χέρι, στέκεται, "μετρά" τις δυνάμεις του και ξαναπιάνει με τον δευτερο χερι την λαβή κάνοντας άλλη μια επανάληψη,21 στο σύνολο στα Pull ups,  φτάνοντας τις 59, κερδίζοντας της κατηγορία, αλλα του είχε βγει ο ώμος.
Ο γιατρός του event, *Γιώργος Κοντορίνης*, επενέβη άμεσα και με απόλυτη ψυχραιμία και την εμπειρία του ορθοπαιδικού χειρούργου, του  επανέφερε τον ώμο.
 Μια δυνατή στιγμή του Atlas Challenge που έδειξε την δύναμη της θέληση του αθλητή Γιάννη Μητσιάδη!   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπονομή της κατηγορίας *Power Reps -85κ.* απο τον ιδιοκτήτη του New York και του Palaistra, *Αλέξη Διαμαντόπουλο* και τον *Παναγιώτη Βίτσα

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Power Reps -100 κιλών*, υπηρχαν στις μπάρες 120 κιλά στο Bench Press και 140 κιλα στο Squat.

Συμμετείχαν 2 αθλητές, ο *Μαυρομιχάλης Τάσος* , αθλητής του ΕΣΔΤ που μας στήριξε με την συμμετοχή του, ο οποίος συμμετείχε και το πρωί στα Power Reps και το βράδυ σε όλες τις κινήσεις Max Rep! Θα τον δούμε προσεχώς τον Μαίο στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και στο Πανευρωπαϊκο Πρωτάθλημα Powerlifting Που πραγματοποιείται το διάστημα 5-7 Μαϊου στην Ελλάδα απο το ΕΣΔΤ.
Πολύ καλή επίσης  η συμμετοχή του *Γιώργου Κωνσταντόπουλου*

----------


## Polyneikos

Power Reps -100κ. - Aπονομές 

Απονομή της κατηγορίας απο τον *Χρήστο Γκολιά,* διεθνή κριτή της IFBB που έχει παρευρεθεί σε όλα τα Atlas Challenges, ιδιοκτήτη του Γυμναστηρίου-Συλλόγου Σωματικής Διάπλασης *"Κούρος Αθηνών"* , με την βοήθεια της *Θεοδοσίας* , μέλος τoυ forum, μας βοήθησε σε όλη την διάρκεια της διοργάνωσης

----------


## psonara

συγχαρητηρια σε ολους συμμετεχοντες και διοργανωτες αμφοτερα.ηταν πολυ ομορφο το κλιμα και κριμα που δεν μπορεσα να κατσω παραπανω αλλα εχασα 3 ωρες πηγαινε ελα απο πετραλωνα αμπελοκημπους λογω των κλειστων δρομων.οπως και να χει χαρηκα που ειδα τους συμφορουμιτες και ευχαριστω πολυ για το μπλουζακι.θα το τιμησω δεοντως. :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps +100κ.
*Mοναδική συμμετοχή του *Κώστα Ζιώγα*, με πολύ καλές επιδόσεις.
*
*

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Μιχάλης Δημητρίου*, επισκέπτης του event παρευρέθηκε με τον φακό του το πρωί στις επαναλήψεις (Power Reps) και έκανε κάποιες πολύ ωραίες λήψεις, μας έστειλε τις φωτογραφίες άμεσα και τον ευχαριστούμε! Aξίζε να μπουν στο αφιέρωμα του 5oυ Atlas  :03. Clap: 

*Part I*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Part II
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σειρά στο event το απόγευμα είχαν οι κινήσεις μιας επανάληψεις με τα μέγιστα κιλά (MAX-REP)

Ξεκινήσαμε με την Open Squat, με τις συμμετοχές 3 αθλητών, του *Τάσου Μαυρομιχάλη*, 24 χρονών,  ο οποίος έπαιξε και στα Power Reps και σε όλες τις κινησεις στα Max Reps, σίγουρα ο αθλητής της βραδυάς !
Επίσης συμμετείχε ο *Δημήτρης Μουτζούρης*, που τον γνωρίζουμε από τις συμμετοχές του στις βαριές κατηγορίες BB.
Ιδιαίτερη μνεία για τον *Χρήστο Γκιόκα*, βετεράνο αθλητή της Αρσης Βαρών, στα 63 του είναι παρών σε όλα τα επίσημα meetings αλλά τιμά και εμάς με την συμμετοχή του. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομή της κατηγορίας* MAX REP - Open Squat* από τον προπονητή της Dream Team Αρσης Βαρών, κο *Χρήστο Ιακώβου* που μας τίμησε με την παρουσία του. :03. Clap: 
Στην απονομή βοήθησαν ο *Κώστας Σταμάτης* , ιδιοκτήτης των *Regenesis Stores* που βοήθησε στον μέγιστο βαθμό για την διεξαγωγή του Event (Respect  :03. Bowdown: ) και τον *Νάσο Λιούρα,* αθλητή του ΕΣΔΤ που μας βοήθησε τόσο με τον εξοπλισμό όσο και με την τεχνογνωσία του, κατά την ροή του αγώνα. Thanx! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία MAX REP - Open Bench Press συμμετείχαν 4 αθλητές.
O* Αλέξις Πιζάρρο*, γνωστός απο τις επιδόσεις του στο Atlas 3 & 4, μας τίμησε για άλλη μια φορά  με την παρουσία του.
Επίσης συμμετείχε ο *Γιάννης Σπύρου*, στην ηλικία των 20 ετών, αθλητής που έχει ξεκινήσει τις συμμετοχές του στα Πρωταθλήμα powerlifting του ΕΣΔΤ, ο *Τάσος Μαυρομιχάλης* και ο *Δημήτρης Μουτζούρης.*

Η καλύτερη επίδοση σημειώθηκε απο τον Πιζάρρο, 245 κιλά στην 3η προσπάθεια.

----------


## Polyneikos

*MAX REP - Open Bench Press - Απονομή 
*
Aπονομή της κατηγορίας από τον κο *Χρήστο Τζέκο*, προπονητή του Κώστα Κεντέρη και της Κατερίνα Θάνου, επιχειρηματίας πλεον, που μας τίμησε με την παρουσία του.
Στο event παρευρέθηκε η *Στέλλα Χριστοφόρου*, πρωταθλήτρια του Crossfit, που μάλιστα προετοιμάζεται για Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα στην Λετονία, η οποία παράλληλα διδάσκει και είναι υπεύθυνη στο New York Box.
Επίσης στην απονομή ήταν ο *Αλέξης Διαμαντόπουλος*, ιδιοκτήτης του *New York και PalaistrActive.*

----------


## Fataoulas

Μεχρι στιγμης, εχω εντιππωσιαστει απο τα δικεφαλα του Μουντζουρη, αλλα και της Χριστοφορου  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

*MAX REP - Open Deadlift*

Συμμετείχαν ο *Τάσος Μαυρομιχάλης* και ο *Δημήτρης Μουτζούρης

*








Απονομή έγινε από τον *Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη*, ιδιοκτήτη των *X-Treme Stores* και *AΘΛΗΤΗ*, που μας χορήγησε για αλλη μια φορα μπλουζάκια, κύπελλα και μετάλλια και γενικότερα είναι  αρωγοί σε πολλά αθλήματα, όχι μονο δυναμικά, στοιχείο που κάνει τις εταιρίες να ξεχωρίζουν.
Επίσης ο *Γιάννης Σταμούλης,* προπονητής και κριτής της IFBB, επίσης πάντα παρών στις εκδηλώσεις του Bodybuilding.gr και για όσους θυμούνται τα παλιά, Powerlifter με υψηλές επιδόσεις!
Last but not least, ο *Ανδρέας Κωλέττης,* πρόεδρος του Ε.Σ.Δ.Τ. που ανταποκρίθηκε άμεσα στο αίτημά μας για τον ειδικό εξοπλισμό ELEIKO που χρησιμοποιήσαμε.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Απονομή των Overall Max Rep (οι αθλητές που συμμετείχαν και στις 3 κινήσεις ), -100κιλών & +100 κιλών*

Στην απονομή -100 ο *Χρήστος Γκολιάς,* διεθνής κριτής της IFBB και ιδιοκτήτης του Συλλόγου Σωματικής Διάπλασης "Κούρος Αθηνών", μαζί με τον *Γιώργο Βασιλικόπουλο.*
Ο Χρήστος , μονιμος κριτής των Atlas , πάντα κοντά μας, άριστος γνώστης των κανονισμών, η ήρεμη δύναμη σε όποιες διαφωνίες προκύψουν σε θέματα εκτέλεσης κινήσεων :01. Wink: 







Στην κατηγορία +100, ο* Γιώργος Κοντορίνης*, ο επίσημος γιατρός του event, που όταν χρειάστηκε να επέμβει στην εξάρθρωση ώμου που έγινε το πρωι σοτ μονοζυγο, λειτούργησε άμεσα και καταλυτικά! Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο  :03. Clap: 
Μαζί του τα μέλη του Team, *Δημήτρης* και *Τασος!*

----------


## vaggan

παντως αυτος με το μαυρο καπελο αναποδα κλεβει ολη την παρασταση αμεσως τον περνας για τον μανατζερ ραγκμπυ :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Atlas Challenge 2018 - Bench Press MAX REP
*

----------

